# Fresh find: 1977 Schwinn Mini-Scrambler



## sworley (Aug 29, 2020)

I picked this up today after buying it off eBay earlier in the week. Turned out the  seller didn’t notice that eBay had default on free shipping until later in his auction so he was pretty keen on ending it early outside of the auction since I was a local cash buyer who’d pickup.

Anyway, I’ve always thought these were neat little bikes and had intended to hang it over my work bench as a display piece. 

BUT getting it home and measuring, I think it’s going to hang down too much and interfere. So maybe I’ll give it to my friend for his daughter’s first bike? I need to source a headbadge for it and looks like the screws broke in there. Otherwise I’ll probably leave it as is.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Dec 29, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2020)

Not sure about that screw ,perhaps if you can get a drill bit on it it will make its way through the head tube as you drill it so you do not have to enlarge the hole.


----------



## sworley (Dec 30, 2020)

Ended up selling the bike a few weeks later. They’re cute as a display piece but aside from that, what do ya do with 16” bikes?


----------

